# Todays adventure



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I mixed up 15 gallons of Bayer Brush Killer and loaded the tank sprayer on the 4 wheeler and the 4 wheeler on the trailer. Headed to the leased land to spray our shooting lanes. I always spray the first week of June and again in late July or early August. The briars are just starting to take off and he brush killers kills them pretty quick. 

I get there and park just inside the gate. Ride about 2 miles to my back stand. I hook up the spray and nothing. Never had that problem before. The fuse was blown. 2 mile ride back to the truck to steal one from it. No luck. Different size fuses. I head home and grab a couple. Arriving back I replace the fuse and it blows again. The motor was locked up. I brought a small gallon pump sprayer. It sucked straying lanes out with that thing. 

Got to my sons box stand and we drive up and a buzzard hops out of the window. I knew what was she was doing. I opened the door and sure enough 2 eggs laying in the floor. Buzzard crap everywhere. All in the chair, all over the walls and all over the floor. I just shut the door and started spraying. I will clean it up later.

I decided to wait and spray the last stand when I get the tank sprayer fixed. I got tired of pumping that gallon sprayer up. 

I came home and tore the motor apart. After a little oil she was running like a top. Felt good to get back in the woods again even though I am still finding ticks on me. I ran out of repellant spraying my youngest son down before I got to myself. 

Darin


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

glad to hear you got it working. I don't know what spray you were using for the ticks but Deet does not repel ticks, you need Permethrin, hang your clothes up outside and spray them and let it dry, then they are good for two weeks it will not even wash out, and it kills them on contact. after it dries it has zero smell so it's even good for deer hunting


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

surfchunker said:


> glad to hear you got it working. I don't know what spray you were using for the ticks but Deet does not repel ticks, you need Permethrin, hang your clothes up outside and spray them and let it dry, then they are good for two weeks it will not even wash out, and it kills them on contact. after it dries it has zero smell so it's even good for deer hunting


I use permethrin. I was not sure of the name of the spray or how to spell it. The stuff I buy comes in a yellow spray can and last through 6 washings. Great stuff.


Darin


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Ticks, yellow jackets, and copperheads.............the reasons I retired my bow.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

flathead said:


> Ticks, yellow jackets, and copperheads.............the reasons I retired my bow.


Don't forget chiggers. I used to get those things bad. I take a immune suppressant now and it is sulfur based and I rarely get chiggers anymore. That is about the only good thing about taking it.

Darin


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

you can order 36.8% permethrin from doyourownpestcontrol.com for 20 bucks, will make approximately 40 gallons of spray to treat your clothes, I use it for any problem I encounter with 6-8 legs, stinkbugs, ladybugs, borer bees, spiders in the crawl space etc.
also southern states handles a herbicide called pramitol, inhibits plant growth for up to 1 year after spraying.
js


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

js1172 said:


> you can order 36.8% permethrin from doyourownpestcontrol.com for 20 bucks, will make approximately 40 gallons of spray to treat your clothes, I use it for any problem I encounter with 6-8 legs, stinkbugs, ladybugs, borer bees, spiders in the crawl space etc.
> also southern states handles a herbicide called pramitol, inhibits plant growth for up to 1 year after spraying.
> js


How much do you put in a gallon of water to treat your clothes???

Darin


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I've been using this and zero ticks with a lot of time in the woods this summer 
http://www.repel.com/Products-and-Solutions/Campsite/Clothing-Gear.aspx


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

My son gets covered up in chiggers. Last Saturday we went and put up a stand. On Sunday he was clawing at chigger bites. I didn't get any. My oldest son didn't get any. I guess they just love my youngest. 

Permethrin is the only thing that I can find to keep ticks and chiggers off. I have been buying it by the spray can but $8-10 a can gets expensive over the course of a Summer and Early Fall.

Darin


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I mix mine myself. Bought the Premethren concentrate at Southern States mixed a .2 mixture using simple math. From the insert included with the bottle. Put it in a one quart spray bottle. I figure my cost is about 25 cents. You can probably find it at Tractor Supply there in A-boro. I use it mostly during Turkey Season. You just have to spray your outer garments down. Saturation is not necessary. Be sure to let it dry first before putting them on.

What you find in the spray can or pump is a .1 % usually purchased at places like Walmart. 

Red bugs (chiggers) are terrible this year and my yard had quite a few in it and they ate my butt up before I figured it out. I also apply some insect repellent to my shin area since I wear shorts a lot this time of year.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

DaBig2na said:


> I mix mine myself. Bought the Premethren concentrate at Southern States mixed a .2 mixture using simple math. From the insert included with the bottle. Put it in a one quart spray bottle. I figure my cost is about 25 cents. You can probably find it at Tractor Supply there in A-boro. I use it mostly during Turkey Season. You just have to spray your outer garments down. Saturation is not necessary. Be sure to let it dry first before putting them on.
> 
> What you find in the spray can or pump is a .1 % usually purchased at places like Walmart.
> 
> ...


----------

